# Windows 10 erzeugt bei jedem Neustart zwei neue "ungenutzte Verbindungen" in der FritzBox



## elsihenne (7. Februar 2018)

Ich kontrolliere in meiner FritzBox regelmäßig die mit ihr verbundenen Geräte und beschrifte sie manuell (entsprechend ihrer internen IP) mit einem konkreten Namen.
So habe ich eine klare tabellarische Übersicht von allen mit dem Netzwerk verbundenen Geräten. (incl. dem "aktiven" Eintrag meines PC's)
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, das Windows 10 bei einem Neustart jedesmal zwei neue _„ungenutzte Verbindungen“_ erzeugt.
Ich lösche diese Verbindungen wieder und bei jedem Neustart kommen wieder zwei dieser Einträge hinzu. (mehrfach getestet)
Wie ihr im Screenshot auszugsweise sehen könnt, sind meine Geräte klar zu erkennen und darunter die immer wieder neu erzeugten bzw. neu hinzukommenden Verbindungen.
Das kuriose darin ist, dass sich bei allen bekannten Geräten nie der Geräteschlüssel (Geräteinformation) ändert,
so dass ich jedem Gerät die Option _„Diesem Netzwerkgerät immer die gleiche IP-Adresse zuweisen.“_ aktivieren kann. (Warum sollte sich auch der Geräteschlüssel ändern?!)
Bei den von Windows 10 erzeugten_ "ungenutzte Verbindungen"_ wird jedesmal ein anderer Geräteschlüssel erzeugt bzw. angezeigt.
(z.B.   0A:75:19:48:25:EA   /    64:BA:CD:04:35:A1   u.s.w.)
Das diese vom PC erzeugt werden ist eindeutig dem Vermerk _„verbunden mit 20-PC-Elsner“_ zu entnehmen. (Anm.: Elsner ist mein Nachname)
Auch sind diese Verbindungen niemals aktiv! (mehrfach getestet bzw. geprüft)

Hat irgendjemand einen Plan, wo die herkommen, von was für einem Dienst/Programm diese Verbindungen erzeugt werden bzw. wie ich diesen Vorgang unterdrücken kann?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fotoman (7. Februar 2018)

elsihenne schrieb:


> so dass ich jedem Gerät die Option „Diesem Netzwerkgerät immer die gleiche IP-Adresse zuweisen.“ aktivieren kann.


Eine Option, deren Sinn ich noch nie verstanden habe und auch nie verstehen werde, Sowas gehört in die Einstellungen der Netzwerkkarte und es funktioniert auch noch, wenn ich mal den Router austauschen muss.



elsihenne schrieb:


> (Warum sollte sich auch der Geräteschlüssel ändern?!)


Bei PC mit Lan-Verbindung ist das eher unwahrscheinlich und auch nicht mit allen Netzwerkkarten möglich. Bei Android-Smartphones gibt es aber durchaus welche, die dies automastisch und mit voller Absicht tun. So lässt sich eine Wiedererkennung des Smartphones an öffentlichen Hotspots zumidnest erschweren. Mit konstanter MAC-Adresse ist das sonst ohne ein Anmelden am Hotspot möglich.



elsihenne schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand einen Plan, wo die herkommen


M.M.n. kommen die von der FB. Bei mir stehen dort Einträge für alle nicht genutzten DHCP IP Adressen, und als "verbunden mit" keineswegs nur Win 10 Geräte, sondern auch eine (vor längerer Zeit mal) genutzte Linux-Distribution.

Ich habe mir darum noch nie Gedanken gemacht und werde es auch nie. Entweder, ich vertraue meiner FB, dass eine ungenutzte Verbindug auch ungenutzt ist, oder ich tue dies nicht. Dann muss ich aber allen Anzeigen misstrauen, und dami auch gleich jeglichem Zugrifsschutz und der Firewall.

Selbst die Theorie, dass die Verbindungen von einem unter Windows installierten Hypervisor (und den damit erstellten virtuellen Netzwerkkarten) stammen könnte, kann nicht stimmen. Weder mein Laptop noch die Linux Live-CD haben/hatten sowas installiert.

Wenn Du wirklich wissen willst, ob die Verbindungen vom PC stammen, musst Du wohl mittels Wireshark auf einem zweiten PC den Netzwerktraffic des PCs beim Booten mitschneiden und dann prüfen, ob Du dort die MAC-Acressen findest, welche die FB einträgt.


----------



## Matusalem (7. Februar 2018)

Wie ist der PC mit dem Netzwerk verbunden? Über einen WLAN Repeater? Oder ein WLAN und dann PowerLine?

Wenn ja, dann hätte ich eine Erklärung anzubieten. 

In solchen Fällen findet eine Art MAC Adressübersetzung statt. Aufgrund der Adresssstruktur von WLAN, wird die MAC Quelladresse des PC (was üblicherweise als Geräteinformation angezeigt wird), in einem WLAN Repeater ersetzt durch eine dynamische MAC Adresse. Je nach Repeater könnte das Muster wie sich diese Adresse bildet unterscheiden.

Normalerweise bedient sich solch ein Repeater dann eines kleineren fest einprogrammierten MAC Adressbereiches, so dass zwar Geräteduplikate auftauchen aber nur in begrenzter Zahl. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass bei manchen Fabrikaten die MAC Adresse evtl. völlig zufällig gebildet wird. In solch einem Fall würden in der Fritz!Box mehr und mehr Geräte gelistet werden.


----------



## elsihenne (7. Februar 2018)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!



fotoman schrieb:


> Ich habe mir darum noch nie Gedanken gemacht ...



Ich bisher auch nicht. Jedoch stört mich jetzt, dass Win10 immer wieder neue Einträge generiert.

_Vielleicht nochmal was zur Vorgeschichte:
_
Ich habe bisher immer Win7 verwendet und tue dies auch jetzt noch.
Ich habe Win10 neben Win7 (selbe NVMe-SSD / separate Partition) installiert. (Multi-Boot)
Auch Win7 hat zwei solcher Einträge erzeugt, jedoch bleiben diese dauerhaft gleich.
Selbst wenn ich die Einträge lösche werden diese wieder mit der selben IP/Geräteschlüssel/MAC-Adresse neu erstellt.
Bei Win10 werden aber fortlaufend neue Einträge erzeugt.
Bei täglicher Nutzung des PC's bedeutet das ca. 60 neue Einträge im Monat, die nach und nach den Adressraum "auffressen", wenn ich sie nicht regelmäßig lösche.



Matusalem schrieb:


> Wie ist der PC mit dem Netzwerk verbunden? Über einen WLAN Repeater? Oder ein WLAN und dann PowerLine?



Weder noch...
Der PC ist direkt über LAN mit der FritzBox verbunden. (ist auf dem Sceenshot auch zu erkennen)
Lediglich hängt ein Netgear-8-Port-Switch dazwischen wo noch PS4 / TV / Network-Media-Player dranhängen.

Da der PC unter Win10 also die selbe Hardwarebasis hat wie unter Win7, jedoch bei Win7 dieser "Effekt" nicht auftritt, muss es mMn mit Win10 zusammenhängen.

Anm.: Die FritzBox hat 4 LAN-Anschlüsse. LAN 1 (mein PC mit Switch dazwischen), LAN 2 (NAS), LAN 3 (Powerline für den Rest des Hauses), LAN 4 (frei)


----------



## Matusalem (7. Februar 2018)

Da fallen mir spontan noch zwei weitere Möglichkeiten ein:

1) Für WLAN Netzwerkverbindungen gibt es eine Funktion für zufällige Hardware Adressen. Bei einem reinen LAN Anschluss sollte sich diese Funktion nicht auswirken. Falls aber der PC an sich über WLAN verfügt kann man ja Spaßeshalber mal nach der Funktion Ausschau halten und falls aktiviert diese deaktiveren. Vielleicht hat Windows 10 hier ja einen Fehler ?

2) Auch die MAC Adresse für einen LAN Anschluss kann man verändern. Üblicherweise aber nur Manuell und eine feste andere MAC Adresse über die detaillierten Einstellungen des Netzwerkadapters (Treibers) der LAN Schnittstelle. Es gibt aber Softwaretools, welche sich das "zunutze" machen und bei jedem Neustart den Treiber mit einer neuen MAC Adresse programmieren. Falls Du zusätzliche Softwaretools installiert hast, welche nicht mit Windows 10 selbst mitkommen und den Bereich Netzwerk berühren, dann kann man auch in dieser Richtung nachforschen. Beispiele: Personal Firewalls, Security Suites, Netzwerkoptimizer, Anonymisierungstools, ...


----------



## fotoman (7. Februar 2018)

elsihenne schrieb:


> Bei täglicher Nutzung des PC's bedeutet das ca. 60 neue Einträge im Monat, die nach und nach den Adressraum "auffressen", wenn ich sie nicht regelmäßig lösche.


Dies sind ungenutzte Verbindungen. Bei mir ist dort für jede aktuell ungenutzte IP-Adresse im DHCP-Adressraum mind. ein Eintrag, teils auch mehrere und teils sogar für IP-Adressen, die gerade neu per DHCP-vergeben wurden. Trotzdem kann sich jedes neue Gerät/VM/LiveCD, das eine IP-Adresse per DHCP anfordert, an der FB anmelden und erhält eine neue IP-Adresse.

Nachdem das ganze bei mir nicht nur zwei (per Upgrade aus Windwos 7 entstandene) Windows 10 Home Systeme "betrifft", sondern auch mind. eine Linux-LiveCD (die auch zusätzlich nochmal als WLan Verbindung in den ungenutzten Verbindungen aufgeführt wird), scheint mir das keine Sache nur von Win 10 zu sein.


----------



## elsihenne (7. Februar 2018)

Matusalem schrieb:


> Falls Du zusätzliche Softwaretools installiert hast, welche nicht mit Windows 10 selbst mitkommen und den Bereich Netzwerk berühren, dann kann man auch in dieser Richtung nachforschen. Beispiele: Personal Firewalls, Security Suites, Netzwerkoptimizer, Anonymisierungstools, ...



Die Win10-Installation ist eine vollständige Neuinstallation (Clean-Install).
Es sind bis jetzt keinerlei zusätzliche Programme installiert welche in irgendeiner Form das Netzwerk beeinflussen können. (kein Antivir, keine Netzwerksoftware, kein VPN etc.)
Es sind lediglich die Windows-Standardkomponenten installiert. (Ethernet, WLAN, Bluetooth und Windows Defender)

Ich habe jetzt folgendes ausprobiert:

Alle LAN-Kabel von der FritzBox entfernt (incl. dem Netgear-Switch) und nur ein LAN-Kabel direkt an den PC gesteckt, sowie in der Fritzbox das WLAN deaktiviert.

Danach folgendermaßen vorgegangen:

1.)   Alles Geräte über die Windows Bordmittel abgeschalten (WLAN, Bluetooth, Hotspot)   -   keine Änderung
2.)   Alle Netzwerkgeräte (incl. virtuelle Adapter und WAN-Miniports) über den Gerätemanager deaktiviert (auch die versteckten/ausgeblendeten) außer dem Ethernet(LAN)-Adapter   -   keine Änderung
3.)   Alle Onbord-Komponenten im BIOS deaktiviert (Bluetooth / WiFi etc.) außer dem Ethernet(LAN)-Adapter   -   keine Änderung

Win10 erzeugt weiterhin bei jedem Neustart zwei weitere Einträge in der FritzBox! (Bei Win7 passiert das nicht!)

Es muss sich also um einen Windows-Dienst (von Win10) handeln der mit dem Ethernet(LAN)-Adapter zusammenhängt oder über diesen läuft.


----------



## Matusalem (7. Februar 2018)

Hm, das ist in meinen Augen in der Tat seltsam.

Den Geräteschlüssel den Du in der Fritz!Box siehst ist die sogenannte MAC Adresse eines Gerätes. Eine solche MAC Adresse ist per Definition pro Netzwerkschnittstelle eindeutig und wird fest vergeben. Da Geräte heutzutage mehrere Netzwerkschnittstellen haben (LAN, WLAN, Bluetooth) besitzen sie auch mehrere MAC Adressen. Ist ein Gerät aber nur per LAN angeschlossen dann sollte auch nur die MAC Adresse der LAN Schnittstelle z.B. in der Fritz!Box sichtbar sein.

Fotoman hatte es schon angemerkt, auch durch den Einsatz von Virtualisierung und virtuelle Schnittstellen können MAC Adressen generiert werden. Ich nehme aber an das Du Hyper V von Windows nicht im Einsatz hast (nur bei Windows 10 professional). 

Sämtliche anderen Netzwerkadapter, außer den LAN Adapter, hast Du auch schon deaktiviert.

Spaßeshalber habe ich die Geräteschlüsselbeispiele von Dir unter heise.de auf den Hersteller geprüft. Kein Resultat, sprich die Adressen können keinem Hersteller zugeordnet werden. 

Zwei letzte Ideen:
1) Unter Windows kann man per Kommandozeile die verwendeten MAC Adressen abfragen. Einfach "getmac /V" oder "ipconfig /all" eingeben. Wenn sich in der Ausgabe unbekannte MAC Adressen tummeln (bzw. die Geräteinformationen welche in der Fritz!Box angezeigt werden), dann hat man einen ersten Hinweis.
2) Die Möglichkeit der LAN Schnittstelle nutzen und selbst eine eigen generierte MAC Adresse setzen (z.B. die "normale" MAC Adresse des PC nehmen und das letzte Byte einfach inkrementieren). Nur als Versuch ob das den Spuk beendet.

Wenn es ganz hart auf hart kommt könnte man noch den Vorschlag von Fotoman aufnehmen und per zweitem PC, Wireshark, Port mirroring (falls der Netgear Switch solch eine Einstellung hat) den Netzwerkverkehr mitschneiden, und nach den unbekannten MAC Adressen schauen. Ob man dadurch den entscheidenden Hinweis bekommt, hm, ich weiß nicht ???

Ich bin inzwischen ziemlich neugierig. Bitte posten, wenn Du die Ursache herausfindest.


----------



## gorgeous188 (9. Februar 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Eine Option, deren Sinn ich noch nie verstanden habe und auch nie verstehen werde, Sowas gehört in die Einstellungen der Netzwerkkarte und es funktioniert auch noch, wenn ich mal den Router austauschen muss.



Wie genau möchtest du in der Netzwerkkarte einstellen, dass sie vom DHCP immer die gleiche IP Adresse zugewiesen bekommt? Bei einem DHCP Request meldet sich die Netzwerkkarte mit der IP 0.0.0.0 und bittet um eine gültige Adresse. Der DHCP-Server vergibt dann eine. Und an genau dieser Stelle setzt die Option der FritzBox an, nämlich dass sie einer bekannten MAC-Adresse die gleiche IP-Adresse zuweist.
Natürlich kannst du der Netzwerkkarte manuell eine IP zuweisen. Aber dann funktioniert "mal den Router austauschen" nicht, sobald sich auch nur eine Kleinigkeit geändert hat.


----------



## fotoman (9. Februar 2018)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Wie genau möchtest du in der Netzwerkkarte einstellen, dass sie vom DHCP immer die gleiche IP Adresse zugewiesen bekommt?


Wozu brauche ich für Geräten, die immer eine feste (und damit auch bekannte) IP erhalten sollen, DHCP? 

Einfach im Router einen Bereich einstellen, der von DHCP ausgenommen ist, und alle Clients, die eine feste IP erhalten sollen, in den Netzwerkeinstellungen eine feste IP vergeben.



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Natürlich kannst du der Netzwerkkarte manuell eine IP zuweisen. Aber dann funktioniert "mal den Router austauschen" nicht, sobald sich auch nur eine Kleinigkeit geändert hat.


Mit mehr wie einem Client, der eine feste IP erhalten soll (und zwar auch auch beim Routerwechse oder dessen Totalreset die SELBE IP wie vorher, das Gerät MUSS mittels bekannter IP-Adresse erreichbar sein und bleiben), ist es immer noch schneller, im neuen Router den IP-Adressbereich von DHCP auszuschließen, wie beim Wechsel für jedes Gerät wieder manuell die exakt selbe IP-Adresse zuzuweisen.

So ganz nebenbei ist man damit vollkommen unabhängig vom Routerhersteller bzw. dem genutzen DHCP Server. Weder der in meinem alten Router noch im NAS bieten eine solche Option wie die FB (jedenalls nicht in der GUI).

Arbeite ich im Netzwerk nur mit den Netzwerknamen sehe ich keinen Grund,, den Geräten immer eine zwar beliebige, aber doch recht statische IP zuweisen zu wollen.


----------



## Regenwurm0815 (2. April 2019)

Ich habe seit dem Umstieg auf Windows 10 exakt das gleiche Problem. Hast du eine Lösung gefunden? Ich habe auch AVM kontaktiert aber noch keine Antwort.


----------



## MartahSchaf (16. Oktober 2019)

Hi,

gibt es hierzu neue Erkenntnisse? Habe das gleiche Problem mit Windows 10. Nutze den Archer C7 als Router und die Fingbox und erkenne bei jedem Start der Windows 10 Maschine eine neue Mac welche in das Netzwerk möchte aber vom DHCP keine Adresse erhält. Ist sehr lästig die Info. Würde das gerne abstellen können.


----------



## eCONAN (22. März 2022)

Hi,

ich reihe mich bei dem Problem mal mit ein. Hat einer der Vorgänger hier in den letzten Jahren etwas gelöst bekommen?

Folgendes hat NICHT geklappt:
- Virtualbox deinstallieren
- die zweite Netzwerkkarte des Boards ausprobieren
- den anderen Router im System, der als Access Point konfiguriert ist, abschalten


----------

